# Your favorite 12 lb braid?



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

After fishing with mono for ever, I have decided to switch to braid on my redfish reels. I fish Shimano 4000's with 12 lb on them and want to move to braid. What brand of braid do you recommend and why? Thanks for the help.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

For inshore you will not find a better braid than Ultracast invisibraid.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *lobsterman (3/20/2010)*For inshore you will not find a better braid than Ultracast invisibraid.


Totally agree!! I use it exclusively for all species except for my Pompano reel, on that particular reel, I use the P-line floroclear 10lb. For Spanish, Reds, Specs, and pretty much everything else, its 20lb Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid. It cost a little more but has no memory and casts a mile. The diameter is small too. 20lb is equivalent to 6lb mono. Hope this helps. Tight lines.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess thereshould be a third option now since invisabraid has been brought up. I would say the forum is 50/50 power pro and sufix. I'm a power pro guy. If not for visibility reasons I'd use braid on everything.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I use P-Pro, but after hearing about Invisibraid I may make the switch. The P-Pro gets too many wind knots.At first I thought the knots were from having too much line on the spool. But after backing out a bunch of line, the knots keep coming. 

NJD


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a Power Pro guy all the way...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Go with 10-lb sufix. Don't think there are too many 12-lb braids out there...I could be wrong though.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.pcwi.com.au/fishing/4linetestingbuy.htm Some fascinating info here. It kind of confirms what I have always felt, that berkeley fireline especially the crystal is a phenominal line. The Spiderwire invisicast also tested out well. The new Berkeley tracer braid did real well too. As long as you stay away from power pro you should be good to go. The Suffix and Invisicast both skip the twelve pound test size. Like was suggested above stick with the ten pound suffix or spiderwire invisicast.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I have only used one braid, Power Pro. Yeah you get some wind knots, but the more you use it, to me the better you learn how to watch for wind knots. Kepping your line on your spool tight has a ton to do with the wind knots. It is going to take some serious convincing to get me to switch. I use 10lb test and i have caught 100's of big fish on it. 40-45inch red fish. Monster black drum. 

To me you cant beat braid!


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

SpiderWire invisabraid, I use the 20lb test. 

I hate power pro and suffix braid. Spend more time getting out wind knots then fishing.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I never really had a problem with PowerPro and wind knots, but it is stiffer than Suffix. I use Suffix 20lb on my medium setup and Suffix on my heavy grouper rods. I still stick with mono on my ultralight and king/ling rods.


----------

